# Elgin Pocket Watch



## Jon Byrne (Mar 28, 2011)

Here goes

This watch belonged to either my Grandfather or more likely my Great Grandfather and has sat in a box for at least the last 30 years and most likely a lot longer.

It may not be exciting to many of you but to me it is one of very few physical links to my Ancestry in that line.

Anyway it currently does not work, I did take it to a local Watch Repair Shop and whilst it has a good reputation I guess it was a little to old for his comfort zone he pretty much dismissed being able to get parts for it and I put it back in the box. However after some thought I have pulled it back out now and have vowed to try and get it running again, it does tick & the second hand moves when held in a certain position but this is only for a few seconds.

Having looked online on the Elgin Watch Database it seems it was made in 1919 Grade 291 and Class 110 of which there where 1501000 made so I am hoping parts may be a probability.

So can anyone recommend somewhere who will do a good job? I am in Manchester so North West would be ideal but willing to send further away.

A few bad pics will get some more in better light


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice watch...... when your up to 50 posts send me a message, i have some magic pixie dust which may resurrect it


----------



## Jon Byrne (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks that would be fantastic, it may take me a while to get to 50 but this watch is over 90 years old so I do not think a few more months will matter.


----------

